# Spud box



## Subspe (May 24, 2011)

As a newbie I thought I'd post a photo of my spud box (potato box) I did over the Xmas break. SWMBO wanted one and I had some left over Rimu T&G so here it is.
Practised routing the dovetails on waste wood and although they look ok I'm not happy with them. :fie: But practice, practice and more practice and they should be better. Finished in clear poly. 

SWMBO is pleased so I'm good too.:dance3:

Onwards and upwards.

Cheers

_*John*_


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi John. It looks pretty good to me. We are our own worst critics... dovetails look good too.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

The spud box looks great you did a good job man and about your dovetails look good to me man even if they are not "perfect" just keep in mind people are not perfect and to me if they are not "perfect" it adds that personal touch and shows it was made by a person not a detached machine! again looks great man ! 



BrianS said:


> We are our own worst critics


Couldn't agree more! there have been times I wanted to throw projects in a burn barrel because in my eyes they was horrid but then my wife has seen it and pretty much put it in protective services to save it from me :lol:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you for posting John. When we build projects we know the little flaws and forget that projects do not have to be perfect to be enjoyed or useful. My friend Ron has a favorite saying that works well for projects: "It's good enough for the kind of girls we go with!"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That looks a fine job to me John. My darling wife has been on to me for the last few years to make one, in fact I went so far as to take measurements from one in a shop but just haven't got around to it yet.
One of the first words that I used after becoming a member of this forum was "woodie" and I got an answer from an American member advising me not to use THAT word, I later found out that it had a different meaning to what you and I have!


----------

